# Good non-camo Outdoor/hunting pant



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I’ve always been a blue Levi’s kind a guy for any hunting other than bow hunting. Getting older and hate getting wet and staying wet (I guess they do say cotton kills you know....)

Looking for a pant that would be a good elk/deer rifle hunting pant. Also could be an upland pant. 

What do you guys like out there? I hate playing the $$$$$ name brand game (Sitka, juju, flatbrims, etc) but open to hear what you like!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

My favorites are the xkg ridge pants from Kings, not cheap by any stretch but there are extremely comfortable and durable. 










XKG Ridge Pant


The XKG Ridge Pant is designed for performance, comfort, and durability and is the highest performing lightweight pant in our XKG Series. With four-way stretch polyester, water resistant treatment, and superior breathability, we built this pant to be a highly functional piece during every phase...




www.kingscamo.com


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Kings XKG Preacher pants. You can get them in camo or solid colors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I used a pair of the Black Ovis Cottonwood Creek pants last winter on a cow elk hunt. 6" of wet heavy snow the day before and made the shot in a prone position. Zero leak through and stayed dry at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I bought a pair of Cabela's Instinct Stalking pants about 4-5 years ago and they have been great. They are what I wear everyday while backpack or day hunting. They are also my go to for upland game which can often include a fair amount of off trail bush whacking. They still look new despite plenty of field days.

The kevlar knees have been great and a feature I often look for. They do have some spandex in them which can be an issue for moisture but I find it's time as long as it's below 10%. Definitely keep an eye out any "stretch" designs because much above 10% and the pants can become sponges if the underbrush is really damp.

Cabela's turns over their designs way too often so I have no clue if they are still in production or can be found in a bargain cave. Wish I had bought two pair but I don't have a Cabela's near me.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Kuiu Attack pants are my favorite pant I’ve ever worn. Hunting or not, they are the king for me. The make them in many solid colors if you don’t want camo.

If you’re looking for a warmer pant, the Guide pants are good too, but they get pretty warm for me unless it’s pretty cold out.

When it comes to clothing, you really do get what you pay for.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I’ll have to do some research on these


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Western Outerwear Bottoms


First Lite designs and manufactures the very best in technical hunting apparel, from base layers and outerwear to headwear and gloves.




www.firstlite.com


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

I use the 511 Tactical taclite pro pants and they've been great, hard to beat for $50. They have a bunch of other options to look at as well.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I've tried a variety of pants. I've tried and liked the Black Ovis Cottonwood Creek pant, and their other pant as well. Can't remember the name. I've got a few pair of 511 pants that do quite well. I've got some XKG pants that are nice... But my absolute favorite, by a large margin is the First Lite Corrugate Guide Pant. They come in a few solid colors. They're pricey! I get them at a pro price so it's a little easier to swallow. 

If you are looking to save a buck or two, I've heard some decent things about Wrangler pants. They've got some 4-way stretch pants for about $25 in all sorts of sizes on their website. Might be worth giving them a shot and seeing how you like them. I've seen others on this site recommend them. I've not tried them myself, but they look reasonable for the price.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

xkg ridge has been good to me


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Marmot hiking pants. It’s what I used most of last season even into some of the colder elk season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

+1 for the KUIU Attack pants


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

I have some Kings XKG Sonora and Ridge pants, as well as some Black Ovis Cottonwood Creek pants. Had some Kuiu but sold those when I lost some weight. The ones I keep going back to for wearing day to day and scouting\hunting are the ones I get at Costco. I think the brand is Weatherproof Vantage or something like that? But they fit my body well, are flexible and waterproof and cost about a quarter of the Black Ovis ones I got on Camofire. I've worn them in all kinds of weather and haven't had any issues yet. They dry fast when they get soaked, can breathe and flex enough they don't rip on branches or when I high step over a log.

I wear any of the above mentioned brands pants almost everyday. I have grays, tans, greens and browns and hardly ever wear jeans anymore. I'm not doing anything active in my day job, but they are much more comfortable than slacks or jeans. 

I've also seen some Prana pants that were nice feeling in earth tones. They seem like a company that caters to the granola munchers instagramming around Zion, but they seem to make a good product.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I've a couple pair of kings XKG preacher pants I picked up on clearance a year or so ago. I'll say this about them:

NOT my favorite in August, too freaking hot. I won't wear them mid May, June, or July either.
Knee pads are a nice idea, but I've ended up yanking mine out and leaving them out. It just doesn't work out very well when you go to sit down. Also creates hot spots on your knees.
I'd consider wearing them in late september, and love them in October, and Novermber.
Not very loose fitting. If you've lived your life wearing BDU pants, this will take some getting used to. Especially around the boys when you sit down. The upshot is, the pants seem to be a little more quiet.

Currently have a pair of kings Mesa pants I'm looking for an excuse to use... most certainly will during August. Would like to get a pair of XKG ridge pants, but can't afford it right now.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Best $20 a guy can spend on hunting/outdoor pants 



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wrangler-Men-s-Outdoor-Zip-Cargo-Pant/853164485


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

MooseMeat said:


> Best $20 a guy can spend on hunting/outdoor pants
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Wrangler-Men-s-Outdoor-Zip-Cargo-Pant/853164485


That’s what I’m talking about!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

nickpan said:


> That’s what I’m talking about!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seriously I love mine. I’ve got the nice Sitka and kuiu camo pants. And i hardly wear them anymore after getting these. They hold up way better, feel better and do everything the fancy stuff does for a fraction of the price.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

MooseMeat said:


> Seriously I love mine. I’ve got the nice Sitka and kuiu camo pants. And i hardly wear them anymore after getting these. They hold up way better, feel better and do everything the fancy stuff does for a fraction of the price.


I’ll have to check them out! I looked at the kings pants and they were nice. Definitely take a look at these before buying others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Was going order today however nothing in my size. Bad luck. Tomorrow a new day try again.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

The Wrangler Walmart pants aren’t in stock most places, but happened on some the other day and could try them on and check them out. 

Actually seem quite a bit more durable than some of the others. Ordered some online, can’t wait to try em out. For $20 you can’t go wrong!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

nickpan said:


> The Wrangler Walmart pants aren’t in stock most places, but happened on some the other day and could try them on and check them out.
> 
> Actually seem quite a bit more durable than some of the others. Ordered some online, can’t wait to try em out. For $20 you can’t go wrong!
> 
> ...


Like a lot of pants out there, some great options if you're under 6'. The sizing offering on a lot of these pants suck.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

MooseMeat said:


> Seriously I love mine. I’ve got the nice Sitka and kuiu camo pants. And i hardly wear them anymore after getting these. They hold up way better, feel better and do everything the fancy stuff does for a fraction of the price.


Update on the pants. Got back from my LE Elk hunt and dealt with rain, snow, and then the heat. Over 25 miles hiking. The Wrangler pants were awesome! Definitely recommend! 
Thanks for the recommendation MooseMeat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

nickpan said:


> Update on the pants. Got back from my LE Elk hunt and dealt with rain, snow, and then the heat. Over 25 miles hiking. The Wrangler pants were awesome! Definitely recommend!
> Thanks for the recommendation MooseMeat!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you like them. I just ordered 4 more pairs


----------

